# Creature Feature anyone?



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

http:// http://www.myspace.com/creaturefeaturemusic


Anyone a fan?


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

i love em!!!
i don't have the 2nd cd yet...but we got the first one and a t shirt


----------



## missjavaviolet (Jun 29, 2007)

I played "The Grestest show unearthed" and "A Gorey demise" at my haunt last year! Love them!


----------



## Pretendman (Feb 20, 2008)

*Creature Feature TV Show*

I thought this was a thread about the Creature Feature show. I actually went to school with the hosts' daughter - Trista. She was trippy, but HOT!

They had spooky music too


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

I remember that show..it was on KTVU channel 2 in Oakland CA, but there were two hosts.
Bob Wilkens, the original, and his replacement, John Stanley whom I met at a SF horror convention. He gave me an autographed pics which read:
"To Bob (me),
Keep up the good monster promotion!
John Stanley"

Ahhhh memories. Lot's of Godzilla movies on that show.


----------



## HalloweenAddict` (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes,i love them.


----------

